# OPENING NIGHT: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Los Angeles Clippers (0-0) - 10/28



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Wednesday, 10:30PM/8:30PM/7:30PM
Where: Staples Center - Los Angeles, CA
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game:N/A *











*Phoenix Suns (0-0) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Leandro Barbosa 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Los Angeles Clippers (0-0)

Starters: 








[PG] Baron Davis







[SG] Eric Gordon









[SF] Al Thornton









[PF] Blake Griffin







[C] Chris Kaman *



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....WAKETHE****UP!*​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Man, the season hasn't even started and they're on high alert! Can't say I disagree with you but damn if that isn't sad.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I feel like the Suns are a worse defensive team than the 04-05 Suns. . . . I don't know what to expect. Hopefully that was just preseason, but it still can be used as an indicator.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I dunno why, but when I opened this thread and looked at the starters the first thing that came to mind was, "Wow, we have even less talent than the Clippers."


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> I feel like the Suns are a worse defensive team than the 04-05 Suns. . . . I don't know what to expect. Hopefully that was just preseason, but it still can be used as an indicator.


I was optimistic during the summer, but that's dwindled considerably.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Arclite said:


> I dunno why, but when I opened this thread and looked at the starters the first thing that came to mind was, "Wow, we have even less talent than the Clippers."


We can thank our front office for this. D'Antoni too.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Arclite said:


> I dunno why, but when I opened this thread and looked at the starters the first thing that came to mind was, "Wow, we have even less talent than the Clippers."


ok, that's a little harsh.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Isn't Richardson suspended the first two games of the season? 

And Clippers compared to Suns aren't more talented.
Nash>Davis
Richardson>Gordon
Hill>Thorton
Amare>Griffin
Frye=Kaman (They do different things better)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Oops. You're right, he is. I'll change it.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Seuss said:


> Isn't Richardson suspended the first two games of the season?
> 
> And Clippers compared to Suns aren't more talented.
> Nash>Davis
> ...


I think they're all arguable other than Amare and Griffin (for now), but come on now.. Frye isn't in a healthy Kaman's league. That dude is a beast.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't agree. I'm not sold on Kaman at all. I think he's a solid center, but nothing that should cancel out Frye so easily.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm so excited ^_^


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^ uke:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

haha she had talent.......well no, she didn't.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

It looks like the Suns will have to go without Jrich, and the Clippers will be without Blake Griffin, hes out 6 weeks. Aslo, the Suns jus added Jarron Collins to their frontcourt.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Collins will be lucky to even step on the court come Wednesday. Suns also catch a little break with Griffin getting injured. That seemed really random. Poor Clipper fans.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

Suns win this game by 10 plus.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Game's finally about to start. Feels like I've waiting for ****ing forever.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Geez, defense not optional for both teams. 9/10 shooting combined so far. 10-8, Clips with 9:20 left in 1st.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

19-14, Clips upwith 5:13 left. 

Would like to see them feed Amare a lot more.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

30-24, Clips at the end of 1.


Hill has 10 pts, 7 rebs, and stl.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Earl Clark block on one end. Then off pick n roll, made a nice move for a lay up. Dragic with his 2nd assist. 


35-34, Suns took the lead. Our bench has fueled this.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

After Dragic and Amare jumpers on consecutive possessions. LA TO.


Dragic has 6 pts (3-3), 2 assists in just over 6 mins. Suns up 41-36 with 6:33 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

53-53 at the half. 

Hill 14 pts (6-12) 7 rebs, stl


Earl Clark 4 pts (2-6), 5 rebs, blk and stl in 13 mins. His defense is too good to keep him off the floor. I also like the way we played with him and Amare on the court at the same time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice to see Grant Hill leading the way at the half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

79-77, Clips at the end of 3. I got food and watched the 3rd. I missed only a portion of it. 

Bench once again fuels this team near the end. Clark with a nice post move and Barbosa hit a fadeaway jumper with .7.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Where you watching the game?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm watching on stream torrent. But atdhe.net has it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Awesome. thanks joe. 

Suns are pretty close. Lets see what Nash and Amare do to close the game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

You're welcome, man.


Camby's just been killing us with that long range shot.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hill with the tap in off Barbosa miss. Suns cut it to 1. 98-97 with 4:16 left.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, I just looked at box score and saw his stats. Figures, he couldn't make a shot against Lakers last night. 

97-98, Clippers by 1. Frye had a nice block that led to fastbreak. They need more defensive stops like that.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow, Nash with back-to-back-to-back answers on the offensive end. 

Games tied, 104. . . . they get camby to shoot top of the key three with shot clock expiring and missed.
40 seconds left, Suns ball.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Barbooooosa!! ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa with the wide open 3. 107-104 with 23 secs left.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Rasual Butler??? wtf.....


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Man that was a ridiculous shot by Butler.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****. Butler hits a 3 with Amare in his face. 107-107 11.9 secs.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Steeeeve F***in Naaaash!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nasssh! Man, he's got off in this qrter. 15 pts in it now?


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Woooooooooooooot!!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

That was just some great balling by Steve Nash. And Suns actually got a few key stops down the stretch. 

Eric Gordon is a rookie, is he not? And he really is going to flop TWICE in a key possession in his first NBA game? What a fool.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Gordon tried to lean in, airball. Game over.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice win - Nash was huge in that 4th quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Seuss said:


> That was just some great balling by Steve Nash. And Suns actually got a few key stops down the stretch.
> 
> Eric Gordon is a rookie, is he not? And he really is going to flop TWICE in a key possession in his first NBA game? What a fool.


Gordon's not a rookie. This is his 2nd season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 109, Clippers 107*


Nash 24 pts (9-15), 8 assists, 4 rebs


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Basel said:


> Gordon's not a rookie. This is his 2nd season.



Point was, he's a no body. He was acting like he was Kobe out there.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Man, the bench came to play last night! We got a legit bench this year! All five of the bench players were very good last night! I kinda feel bad for Amare because the Clippers were looking for him in the final 3 minutes so they could score against him. Inside outside it didn't matter. Hopefully he'll return to form and it's just rust and not a loss in vision that permanently ruins his game.

As for the Clippers, Dunleavy is holding that team back. If Gentry was coaching the Clippers and Dunleavy was coaching the Suns, we would have lost by more than 20 points. He's that bad of a coach. I lost all respect for him when he ran a flop play. Then for the final shot, instead of trying to win the game, they try to get bailed out. Clippers aren't going to make the playoffs if they keep playing like that.


----------

